# [VB6] Public Function in Modul benutzen



## nicok (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Funktion auf einer Form geschrieben:

Public Function CheckList()
...
End Function

So nun möchte ich in einem Modul genau dieses Funtktion aufrufen.
Das Problem ist das ein Fehler kommt "Funktion nicht definiert" 

Dachte wenn ich sie Public definiere, dass es dann auch in einer Form geht.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit? Möchte nur ungern die Funktion in ein Modul schreiben.


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Nein, wenn du die Function Public in einem Form-Modul deklariert hast, musst du sie wie eine Methode/Funktion eines Objekts verwenden.


```
'Aus dem Modul heraus
Form1.CheckList
```

EDIT: Die Form muss natürlich geladen sein!


----------



## ronaldh (2. Oktober 2008)

Öffentliche Funktionen/Prozeduren gehören grundsätzlich in ein Modul. Das hat u.a. auch den Vorteil, dass ein geladenes Modul wesentlich weniger Speicherplatz benötigt als eine geladene (und nicht benötigte) Form. 

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

